# Musikserver Software gesucht



## Worrel (16. November 2019)

Was sie können soll:

- lokal auf dem Server über die Lautsprecher Musik abspielen
- Steuerung auch per Android App möglich, so daß man den Desktop von dem Kasten für die üblichen Use Cases nicht zwangsläufig verwenden muß
- Wiedergabe auf externen Geräten (WLAN)
- Möglichkeit, den Server aus dem Internet zu erreichen
- Ununterbrochene Wiedergabe(!) (gapless) sowohl lokal als auch bei der Wiedergabe an weit entfernten Geräten
- flexible Ansichten und Sortieroptionen (Alleine die wirklich naheliegendste Möglichkeit [Album Artist]/[Album] (nach *Jahr *sortiert!) ist ja teilweise nicht mal möglich)
- last fm sollte auch noch möglich sein 
- möglichst Freeware

Und da der Rechner schon Windows drauf hat und Mini PCs mit den Treibern durchaus mehr Probleme machen können, als ich Bock drauf habe: 
- auf Win10


Jemand Ideen/Vorschläge?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (17. November 2019)

Die Jugend will immer alles umsonst 

Vielleicht kommst du auf eine Lösung klassisch mit Winamp oder Foobar - diese sind halt sehr modular und es gibt jede Menge Plugins. Vielleicht könntest du damit zumindest einen Teil deiner Wunschliste erfüllen.

Ich habe einen kleinen lüfterlosen, aber leistungsfähigen WIN10 Mini-PC für Foobar2000 mit Monkeymote. Monkeymote ist (IMHO) eine sehr gelungene App-Fernbedienung, die z.B. auch Lyric-Unterstützung zuläßt. (Kostet aber wenige €)
Monkeymote unterstützt u.A. für Winamp, MediaMonkey, foobar2000.
Schön ist auch, dass für diese klassischen Musicplayer noch andere App-Anbieter verfügbar sind, die ich teilweise auch bereits getestet hatte.

Daneben gibt es für foobar z.B. ein "UPnP/DLNA Renderer, Server, Control Point" Plugin; habe ich aber nicht getestet.
Über das foobar-Plugin "UPnP MediaRenderer output" mag dein Wunsch nach WLAN realisierbar sein.
Ich benutze ein Kernel-Streaming-Output für einen gefühlten Audioqualitätsgewinn; damit nicht noch mal alles den WIndows-Mixer durchläuft.
Webradiostationen können selbstverständlich an allen Softwaremusicplayern gespeichert werden.

(Ehrlicher Weise benutze ich überwiegend dennoch den integrierten Renderer in meinem AV-Receiver, der noch einfacher, (aber weniger komfortabel) ebenfalls mit Appsteuerung auf eine Musik-USB Festplatte an der Fritzbox zugreift.)


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (17. November 2019)

Bei foobar kannst du die Optik ebenfalls recht flexibel gestalten und  aufpeppen; z.B. mit Chronflow:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Die Jugend will immer alles umsonst


"Jugend" 

Und wenn's das legal(!) umsonst gibt: Wieso Geld dafür zahlen? 

Nach einer Odyssee durch diverse Kodi, Subsonic, Plex und entsprechend kompatible Apps, frag ich mich als Erstes, wieso zum Henker *gerade bei den Bezahlvarianten*(!) Gapless Play nicht mal im eigenen Webclient(!) auf dem localhost möglich ist! 



> Vielleicht kommst du auf eine Lösung klassisch mit Winamp oder Foobar - diese sind halt sehr modular und es gibt jede Menge Plugins. Vielleicht könntest du damit zumindest einen Teil deiner Wunschliste erfüllen.


Yep, Foobar ist dann mal wieder immer noch die Lösung des Problems:

Foobar 2000 +
BeefWeb plugin (Web Remote Steuerung) + 
Icecast (das Abgespielte überall im Internet hören können) +
Dyndns für die beiden Plugins
DLNA Plugin fürs Heimnetz zB um aufs Android zu streamen

Und Surprise: in allen Varianten Gapless!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einziger Wermutstropfen: Keine Cover in BeefWeb + IceCast 
Schade.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (24. November 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Einziger Wermutstropfen: Keine Cover in BeefWeb + IceCast
> Schade.


Für dieses Feature müßtest du halt z.B. foobar controller PRO für 0,90€  eine Chance geben.
Das erwähnte Monkeymote gibt es übrigens ebenfalls in einer kostenlosen "Lite" Version, nur dann mit Werbe-Adds.
Die Vollversion für 1,09€ eigentlich im bezahlbaren Rahmen.


----------

